

Ask HN: What do you think about the upcoming conflict with Iran? - drKarl

Following EU oil embargo on Iran, and its menace of blocking Strait of Hormuz, and knowing that US, France and UK have positioned battleships in the area, that isralian Mossad is suspicious of having murdered top iranian nuclear scientist recently, Ahmud Ahmadineyad recent tour in South America looking for allies, China's interest in keeping iranian oil out of american control, recent warning of Russia to USA not to attack Iran, several oil producers in middle west countries now in control by the US (Afganistan, Iraq, Lybia) I have read in many places that a war is inevitable, and some even point of the possibility of a world scale conflict or WW3.<p>Do you think war is inevitable?
Do you think that Russia and or China would enter the war, and on which side (probably on the side of Iran??) ?
In that event, what price do you think de oil barrel would hit?
Do you think war itself (not just its consequences) would arrive here (USA and Europe, I'm in Europe)?
Weaponry manufacturers stock is rising...
Blackwater Worldwide is certainly preparing for that...
======
amac
A better bet might be this: [http://www.zerohedge.com/news/guest-post-iran-oh-
no-not-agai...](http://www.zerohedge.com/news/guest-post-iran-oh-no-not-again)

ZeroHedge is something else.

~~~
drKarl
Very good article indeed.

